# Anyone in south Florida need LIZARD food?



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 3, 2022)

I started a small colony of HORSESHOE CRAB ROACHES a while back. I found these to be a less roach like roach. They don't fly. They're relatively slow moving and they can't climb smooth surfaces.
A few months ago, I gave up on that project because it looked like they had all died. No food eaten. No movement. And since roaches (even these) give me the creeps, no big deal.
So I was very surprised about an hour ago when I went to dump out that large container into the trash bin and found several hundred new babies and up to a dozen large, armor plated adults!
So, I'm in a position where I can give away several adult roaches to anyone that:
A) Wants to start a colony as food for a reptile
B) Can come and pick them up at my home in Sunrise Florida 33322
I can also get you started with some Oak leaf substrate and a small amount of prepared roach food.
PM me for details


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 3, 2022)

No.
My wife has NO IDEA that I have a roach colony in the house. Or both them and myself would probably be outside.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 3, 2022)

Well obviously YOU had no idea you had a colony in the house either!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 3, 2022)

Yvonne G said:


> Well obviously YOU had no idea you had a colony in the house either!


True.
But I also have a colony of Discoid roaches.


----------



## Tom (Jan 3, 2022)

Yeah, I have lots of roaches, but I don't keep them in my house.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 3, 2022)

Tom said:


> Yeah, I have lots of roaches, but I don't keep them in my house.


The garage would be great. But from what I've read, the heat would kill them


----------



## Tom (Jan 3, 2022)

ZEROPILOT said:


> The garage would be great. But from what I've read, the heat would kill them


A temperature controlled reptile room is best.


----------



## newCH (Jan 4, 2022)

ZEROPILOT said:


> No.
> My wife has NO IDEA that I have a roach colony in the house. Or both them and myself would probably be outside.


Yikes ! Maybe the creepy crawlers could stay in the garage .....? ?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 4, 2022)

newCH said:


> Yikes ! Maybe the creepy crawlers could stay in the garage .....? ?


It routinely gets over a hundred degrees out there


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 4, 2022)

Tom said:


> A temperature controlled reptile room is best.


That'd be ideal.
You have no idea how small my house is.
There are no extra rooms.


----------



## Tom (Jan 4, 2022)

ZEROPILOT said:


> That'd be ideal.
> You have no idea how small my house is.
> There are no extra rooms.


Build a new one! Put up an insulated shed out in the back yard. Thats what my friend here did. He put heat and A/C on it and has wifi temp probes to keep an eye on it all.


----------



## TammyJ (Jul 23, 2022)

Did you get rid of the roaches anyway? To some lucky lizards?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 23, 2022)

TammyJ said:


> Did you get rid of the roaches anyway? To some lucky lizards?


No
But I have very few left because I've been feeding off any new ones.
I never realized how long these disgusting bas+ards lived. Or how slowly they grow.


----------

